# Foreigners Win the Little League World Series



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, foreigners (the South Koreans) won the Little League World Series today over the Chicago team that was the USA champions. Some champions. To lose the World Series to a foreign team, while baseball was invented in the USA, is a disgrace. A real disgrace. Trying is no consolation when compared to losing.

Again, baseball was invented in the USA. And we're losing to foreigners? A real disgrace to the Chicago team who let the whole country down.

Don't get me wrong. I respect the South Koreans. They played with respect and were excellent.

But again, the Americans should have risen to the occasion and defended their home country, but didn't. They lost. And so did America.

If they are men enough to play for the American nation, then they are men enough to accept the responsibility of losing to foreigners, all the while knowing that their forefathers invented the game; and they lost it to foreigners.

Congratulations South Korea. And disgrace on Chicago.

The Las Vegas team would have beaten South Korea.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

pur ching low mur shin gong lu merw tong bu pu.!!!


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> pur ching low mur shin gong lu merw tong bu pu.!!!


Yeah, I hope so.

And ching chang chong chi so oo bro so klo figgin kho se minh to you!!


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Yeah, I hope so.
> 
> And ching chang chong chi so oo bro so klo figgin kho se minh to you!!


Ahh your fluent as well. excellent.

pow gung woo poo sara jessica parker low me shum go nuts.


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 24, 2014)

/shrug

The Japs felt the same way about sumo.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

Seriously though I think its awesome those kids get that kind of experience. I can't imagine having the opportunity to play in an event like that. 
ching chang wada wada bing bang


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> Ahh your fluent as well. excellent.
> 
> pow gung woo poo sara jessica parker low me shum go nuts.


Yeah, and So Kim Jun asa likados semerica suko diqqi musta junerica...and I lika it a too...


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> Seriously though I think its awesome those kids get that kind of experience. I can't imagine having the opportunity to play in an event like that.
> ching chang wada wada bing bang


Yeah, me too. The South Koreans were excellent. I once coached baseball at that level, and I know how both teams felt at the end; one ecstatic, and the other depressed. Both will come back to reality shortly, when real life intervenes...


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> Yeah, me too. The South Koreans were excellent. I once coached baseball at that level, and I know how both teams felt at the end; one ecstatic, and the other depressed. Both will come back to reality shortly, when real life intervenes...


Yea they will have the fucking coolest stories to tell everyone at school, and I'm sure, like you said, they'll get over it.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

ElfoodStampo said:


> Yea they will have the fucking coolest stories to tell everyone at school, and I'm sure, like you said, they'll get over it.


Yes, they'll get over it.

But I never did. I remember losing a state championship game in Little League when I was 12. I'm almost 52 now, and it still hurts today.

But it's just a game, right? Wrong, at least for some of us. Us that take it too seriously.

I hope the kids that lost today won't take it that seriously.


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 24, 2014)

Congratulations Chicago...USA Champions...but, unfortunately, NOT world champions.

Please, don't let us down again next year.


----------



## UncleBuck (Aug 24, 2014)

you guys can find racism in anything.


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 24, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys can find racism in anything.


were speaking an ancient Mongolian dialect, nothing racist about that. Just expressing our language skills.


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 24, 2014)

I may be wrong but back in school I read that japanese invented basaeball while we kept them in (slave, or protective camps) whatever you want to call it... I don't recall the name so go ahead and call me on my bullshit...


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 29, 2014)

The Outdoorsman said:


> I may be wrong but back in school I read that japanese invented basaeball while we kept them in (slave, or protective camps) whatever you want to call it... I don't recall the name so go ahead and call me on my bullshit...


I can't say with any certainty that you're wrong...


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 29, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> you guys can find racism in anything.


We were joking around and having fun, without trying to degrade anyone. Damn, you play the race card like there's 52 of them in the deck, don't you?

My black friends joke with me about white people...all in fun, cause they know I don't take it personally...and they don't get mad when I tell jokes about black people either...they laugh their ass off, just as I do when they tell jokes about white people.

But that makes me a racist, and them perfectly normal, in the eyes of Bucky the consummate anti-racist (AKA the racist against white people).


----------



## The Outdoorsman (Aug 29, 2014)

Upon research It was first recorded in England or some shit late 1700's, then to the Americans, and I believe Americans showed the Japanese while they were kept in holding camps during WWII? I didn't research that exstensively (spell check)


----------



## ElfoodStampo (Aug 29, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> We were joking around and having fun, without trying to degrade anyone. Damn, you play the race card like there's 52 of them in the deck, don't you?
> 
> My black friends joke with me about white people...all in fun, cause they know I don't take it personally...and they don't get mad when I tell jokes about black people either...they laugh their ass off, just as I do when they tell jokes about white people.
> 
> But that makes me a racist, and them perfectly normal, in the eyes of Bucky the consummate anti-racist (AKA the racist against white people).


I laugh when I think about how these guys must act in a social setting. They must be the most dull uptight people. They don't interact with other cultures , so they have no fucking clue what is acceptable and whats not when it comes to racial or cultural jokes. They're parroting what the news tells them is right and "wong"...


----------



## 2paranoid (Aug 30, 2014)

I cannot wait for people to stop caring about baseball, it hasn't been americas past time for years....NFL BABY!!!!


----------



## Wilksey (Aug 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> I cannot wait for people to stop caring about baseball, it hasn't been americas past time for years....NFL BABY!!!!


I've never understood the fascination with baseball either.

Boring as fuck to play. Boring as fuck to watch. Hell, it's almost as lame as soccer.....almost.

To each their own.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Aug 30, 2014)

2paranoid said:


> I cannot wait for people to stop caring about baseball, it hasn't been americas past time for years....NFL BABY!!!!


People will never stop caring about baseball. But they might quit caring about the National Flag Football League in time.


----------

